# Tivo Series 3 and Bose Solo Unit



## jrwillies

I just purchased a Bose Solo Sound Bar for use with one of my Tivo Units upstairs. I cannot get the Tivo Remote audio settings on the remote to work with any of the three provided 4 digit codes. Does anyone have any suggestions on codes to use ????


----------



## lgnad

I dont suppose the particular Tivo remote is a learning one, huh?
learning instructions are in this thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=319266

Non-learning remote?
Cycle through all of the available codes until you find it, if its in the remote:
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/292

If you get through the cycle and dont find a working code, then you'll have to pick up one of the remote models that is a learning one...


----------



## sjmyst

Hi,

I know this is a very old thread. But, I didn't see any other threads that looked as close to what I'm looking for.

I purchased a Bose Solo sound bar a year to a year and a half ago. Way back then, I had problems getting my TiVo remotes to control the Bose, but I eventually figured out how to get 2 of my remotes to work. Unfortunately, I was not smart enough to write down what I did. I assumed I could figure it out again like I did before.

Well, that's not happening... 

I'm not a fan of the newer TiVo remotes. Just don't like the "Select" in the middle of the arrow buttons. One of the two remotes I got to work last year is an older style TiVo remote with the Select button below the arrow buttons. I like it, so I bought the same model number from someone on EBay.

But, for the life of me, I can't get that remote to control the volume up/down and mute on my Bose Solo.

The Bose Solo is model number 736257-0010.

The TiVo remote I have that works AND the one I just bought is model number SPCA-00031-005A.

The two remotes LOOK identical from the outside. The only difference I can see when I open up the two remotes and remove the batteries is some "code" on the bottom of the breadboard. The identical model number is towards the top of the breadboard.

Towards the bottom, I see this number on the working remote: 091119/A1
And, this number on the remote I can't get to control the Bose Solo: 042607/A1

Things I've tried:

- All three of the codes 1007, 1185, and 1131 that are shown to me in the TiVo menus for my Roamio.

- I've tried 1999 (several times) to cycle through all of the codes one by one as described here: https://support.tivo.com/articles/Installation_Setup_Configuration/Remote-Control-Programming-Codes

- Also tried code 3560 which was another code I've found on the internet and was also given to me by TiVo support (which wasn't much help).

Does anyone have any other suggestions for TiVo A/V remote codes for the Bose Solo?

I suspect I must have used the 1999 method to get my "working" remote to work before. Can anyone explain why two remotes with the same model number wouldn't work the same way?

Regards,
sjmyst


----------



## unitron

You have 2 different revisions of the same model.

Apparently, judging by the larger number (09 vs. 04), the later revision has more codes loaded into it than the earlier one.

At least that's my current hypothesis.

Try something for me--

Using one of those remotes, go into 

Remote Code Setup part 2, A/V volume and mute

and select Bose as the receiver brand and write down all the numbers it lists at the top of the page.


Then back out all the way out of the menus to live TV.

Then go back in using the other remote, and see if there's a difference in the numbers.


(I'm working on a theory that the TiVo gets updated remote code listings when it downloads, and knows which one to offer up based on something in remote signal that ID's which revision remote is being used so that it doesn't offer any numbers that won't work--which would drive you crazy)



And I'll try to rummage through my collection to see if I have a later model SPCA-00031-005A


----------



## sjmyst

unitron said:


> You have 2 different revisions of the same model.
> 
> Apparently, judging by the larger number (09 vs. 04), the later revision has more codes loaded into it than the earlier one.
> 
> At least that's my current hypothesis.


Yeah, I had already thought that (that's why I listed that difference above). That's really the only thing that makes any sense. I just can't believe I wasted good $$ to find that out the hard way.

But, I'll still hold out hope for a little bit that someone has a magic bullet (code)



> Try something for me--
> 
> Using one of those remotes, go into Remote Code Setup part 2, A/V volume and mute and select Bose as the receiver brand and write down all the numbers it lists at the top of the page.
> 
> Then back out all the way out of the menus to live TV.
> 
> Then go back in using the other remote, and see if there's a difference in the numbers.
> 
> (I'm working on a theory that the TiVo gets updated remote code listings when it downloads, and knows which one to offer up based on something in remote signal that ID's which revision remote is being used so that it doesn't offer any numbers that won't work--which would drive you crazy)


Tried it. All the way back and forth from live TV. I see the same values for both remotes.

If you're theory is correct, then perhaps the TiVo list is generated based off of the model number and doesn't take the revision into consideration.

I do remember that to get my "working" remote to work, that none of those numbers on that screen worked. I'm 100% sure that I had to do something else. I now suspect it was using the '1999' method. I just also remember finding about 3 or 4 other numbers and I have a gut feeling that one of them worked. But, then again, my gut isn't as good as it used to be. I do also remember finding the '1999' before. And, finding '1999' after a LOT of searching. So, since I'm only finding 1 of the 3 or 4 numbers I found before (after a LOT more searching), that tells me to ignore my gut (it was the '1999' before).

BTW, I have 2 remotes that work. The other working remote is a "Mediacom" remote that I also got on EBay. It doesn't show a model number under the batteries. Just says "Made in Korea" (I suspect by Mediacom). But, it does have the "A B C D" buttons. It also has the Select in the middle of the arrow buttons. It's a little thing (Select in the middle). But, when my wife hands that remote to me to "let me drive", I just want to throw it across the room every time. Anyway, it is obviously a later model than the remote I'm trying to get working.

That remote kind of discounts the theory of TiVo presenting different values for different remotes.



> And I'll try to rummage through my collection to see if I have a later model SPCA-00031-005A


I should just simplify my life and get used to the Select in the middle and get rid of the other remotes. I probably would eventually get used it. That may be where I end up.

But, for now I will be making a trip back to EBay. Just armed with one additional question.

Thanks for taking the time to theorize with me... I suspect that will be my final answer.

Regards,
sjmyst


----------



## unitron

Have you tried all of these numbers?

BOSE Soundbar Remote Control Codes | Codes For Universal Remotes


----------



## sjmyst

unitron said:


> Have you tried all of these numbers?
> 
> BOSE Soundbar Remote Control Codes | Codes For Universal Remotes


Thanks for the link. But, I didn't find a code that worked on that page or the "*ALL BOSE UNIVERSAL REMOTE DEVICE CODES*" page that your URL linked to.

Regards,
sjmyst


----------



## NorthOlyPen

I know I'm late to this party but wanted to add that something in post #3 of this thread by sjmyst helped me get my Bose Solo to work with my DirecTV TiVo THR22. The on-board TiVo remote set up offered one Bose code, 1131. It did not work. So I decided to try the ones in post #3 and the first one, 1007, worked. 
The Bose Solo has an automatic wake-up feature so that if it is off it will automatically turn one when it sees an audio signal on one of its inputs. 
The only basic functionality I'm missing now is that the Bose does not power down when the TV is shut down. It does, however, shut down after an hour of no audio input.
The extended features like bass boost, spoken word audio, ect., still have to be controlled with the Bose remote.
I can live with that. Fumbling around with two remotes to mute or adjust volume was getting to be a pain.

FWIW


----------



## Edmund

NorthOlyPen said:


> I know I'm late to this party but wanted to add that something in post #3 of this thread by sjmyst helped me get my Bose Solo to work with my DirecTV TiVo THR22. The on-board TiVo remote set up offered one Bose code, 1131. It did not work. So I decided to try the ones in post #3 and the first one, 1007, worked.
> The Bose Solo has an automatic wake-up feature so that if it is off it will automatically turn one when it sees an audio signal on one of its inputs.
> The only basic functionality I'm missing now is that the Bose does not power down when the TV is shut down. It does, however, shut down after an hour of no audio input.
> The extended features like bass boost, spoken word audio, ect., still have to be controlled with the Bose remote.
> I can live with that. Fumbling around with two remotes to mute or adjust volume was getting to be a pain.
> 
> FWIW


Did you try entering code 1007 again, but this time pressing & holding Tivo(Directv key) & Tv Power?


----------



## ohboy710

Tivo is a joke at this point. The codes don't work, support is totally clueless and tells you stupid stuff like to reboot your device. They have no clue. Bose support said their soundbars work just fine with universal remotes and they provide the hexcodes to manufacturers like Tivo, when they ask for them. I'm not keeping a soundbar that I need a separate remote to operate so I'll either return it or just drop Tivo after 15 years altogether. They just keep going downhill more and more.


----------

